# Has anyone heard of this fanfic?



## kitsunefighter (Jun 12, 2011)

I dunno where I'd post this so here it'll stay unless someone knows where it goes.I was browsing the StarFox fanfic archive and came across this:While fighting Andross, Fox is flung across the galaxy to Earth, where  he lands up in a place filled with nightmares more disturbing than ever:  a furry convention.
http://www.fanfiction.net/s/4334864/1/The_Punishment,what's your view on this fanfic,I don't own or write this fanfic just wonder what other furries think of this story.Me?I never went to a furry con but can't help but think hmmm it's interesting to say the least.


----------



## Sar (Jun 12, 2011)

This story has ironic potential.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 12, 2011)

Is this really the right category for literature?


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 12, 2011)

This is funny. Iv just starting chapter 2. The writing could be better but other then that its absolutely hilarious. Fairly actuate except I'm pretty sure they would rush him to the hospital not some big leather couch in the lobby.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't heard of it, but it sounds like it's probably worth a read.  That's downright brilliant idea.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn you Department of Education, Training and the Arts Acceptable Use Policy!

More like Department of Education, Training and the Arts Acceptable Use POLICE STATE!


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> Damn you Department of Education, Training and the Arts Acceptable Use Policy!
> 
> More like Department of Education, Training and the Arts Acceptable Use POLICE STATE!


 
Meanwhile at the Department of Education, Training and the Arts 'Acceptable Use department'...






But still... the plot is a good idea.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 14, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Meanwhile at the Department of Education, Training and the Arts 'Acceptable Use department'...
> 
> [picture]
> 
> But still... the plot is a good idea.


Best picture ever......and I don't even know what the hell you guys are talking about.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to ruin the thread but, that was fucking hysterical


----------

